# Angelfish Babies on the way...I hope!



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Cleaning the tank on Sunday I noticed the Alpha-male (or so he seems to be) Angelfish not just coming near my hand as usual but actually chomping on my fingers. On closer inspection I found the intake tube to be covered in tiny eggs. It appears that yet again I am a parent! Since then it has been great to watch the intense amount of parental care these fish exhibit (although I have read they will eat a lot of the fry the first time around). I added a picture to this post of mom fanning the eggs and dad being royally p.o'd at me for being so close to the glass. 

I will add more photos if I get any successful fry.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Congrats on the spawn! 

The intake to your filter will need to be covered with a media bag (or panyhose) and an elastic or wigglers/free swimmers will be sucked up.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

well I get home from class today to find mom and dad enjoying a feast of eggs, I managed to grab one of the last ones and check it out under the microscope. It looked quite rotted out and certainly not viable. 

Well at least I know I have conditions suitable for spawning in my new tank, which is good to know

Better luck next time I guess.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Angels spawn every 7-14 days so you will have plenty more spawns  Condition the pair.....just double check next time they spawn. The female has a large breeding tube and the male has a much thinner and pointed one. It is possible you have 2 females, or his aim is not very good yet.

Good luck with the next spawn.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Good to hear about the frequent spawns. I do have more than just the pair of angels, I also have a 'beta' male who gets attacked constantly by the alpha and another rather sickly looking one which i believe is also a female. 

As for the mating pair I am quite sure they are male and female. The dimorphisms between the two are perfectly characterisitic of a species where males compete vigorously for females (larger male size, enhanced decorative features in males, etc)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

the fish on the right is a male or my favourite fish doesn't look like Marlon Brando.


----------

